# old nashua wood burning stove



## ggl39 (Dec 15, 2017)

hello, I purchased a home with a nashua wood burning stove (model N24). I have no idea how to work it. I looked online and followed all instructions ie. open door, put paper in, stack small pieces of wood, light paper, crack door, make sure flue is open(only 1). fills room with smoke. Help Also are the 2 knobs on door for air flow? Can someone email me a manual or know where I can download one? Flue is wide open, I can feel the air coming in the basement where it it installed (FYI). Thanks for any help, well appreciated.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Dec 15, 2017)

Is the stove in a fireplace? Is it connected to a liner if in a masonry chimney? Have you cleaned the chimney/liner and the chimney cap?

http://stovepukunze.blogspot.com/2017/06/nashua-wood-stove.html


----------



## bholler (Dec 15, 2017)

Have you had the whole system inspected by a chimney pro?  They should also be able to give you pointers on operation


----------



## begreen (Dec 15, 2017)

ggl39 said:


> hello, I purchased a home with a nashua wood burning stove (model N24). I have no idea how to work it. I looked online and followed all instructions ie. open door, put paper in, stack small pieces of wood, light paper, crack door, make sure flue is open(only 1). fills room with smoke. Help Also are the 2 knobs on door for air flow? Can someone email me a manual or know where I can download one? Flue is wide open, I can feel the air coming in the basement where it it installed (FYI). Thanks for any help, well appreciated.


If air is coming into the basement through the chimney connection it means draft is reversing. This would explain the smoke spilling into the room. Most likely this is due to negative pressure in the basement. If there are any open windows, doors, attic openings upstairs that can cause negative pressure in the basement. So will exhaust fans in the kitchen and baths, and dryers too.


----------



## ggl39 (Dec 17, 2017)

No Jan, it is not in a fireplace, and yes bholler, it was cleaned (stove) when we bought the house in April. All the chimneys were inspected and cleaned. They all have new caps (fireplace in family room (wood), Furnace/air, and of course the wood stove). Not sure what you mean by negative pressure begreen but, no windows or doors were open. Attic is not usable very small with no exhaust fan(s) and no doors. only. I do have an exhaust fan in the kitchen over the stove but that was not on either. Could it be from the fireplace flue in the family room? I will check to make sure it is closed. Is there anything else I might check?  Is there a way to reverse the negative pressure in the basement or should I just call a heating company to come check it? Thank you all for your help, I really do appreciate it.


----------



## begreen (Dec 17, 2017)

This is known as the stack effect. Warm air in the house wants to rise the displaced air can create negative pressure at the lowest point in the house, typically the basement. Here's a link with some info on the topic.
http://woodheat.org/all-about-chimneys.html

Are there any holes cut in the basement ceiling as vents to allow heat to go upstairs? They can make negative pressure in a basement worse in some cases. .

One thing you can try is to open a window or door a little for a test and try to light the stove. If that helps then it's a good indication that the stove needs a fresh air supply.

More discussion on the topic here
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/negative-pressure-in-house-esp-basement.101069/


----------



## ggl39 (Dec 18, 2017)

As a matter of fact there are 2 holes in the basement ceiling. If I open/crack a window in the basement, do I leave it opened all the time or do I close it once the fire is started and the negative pressure is neutralized? I've read the all about chimneys site but, I don't remember seeing anything saying how long to leave it opened or when I should close the window. I guess I can read it again as I have printed it out as well as a few more articles (over-flow of information) if there is such a thing. I will try your suggestions and see what happens. The temperature is suppose to be in the 50's for a couple days. Maybe that will help to warm the chimney. Thanks again for all your help, I will keep you posted.


----------



## begreen (Dec 18, 2017)

If opening the nearby window helps, that is a strong sign that basement is a negative pressure zone. For sure as you proceed be sure there are good detectors for smoke and carbon monoxide in place.

Warmer outside temps may not help. A lower differential between indoor and outdoor temps can reduce draft. Moving the stove up to the first floor may be the best solution.


----------



## walhondingnashua (Dec 19, 2017)

I have an older nashua as well and I was just about to post something similar.  My house is brand new and pretty darn air tight.  I'm sure some negative pressure is possible in my house, but I think I have a different cause for the same problem.  The science teacher in me says that the cold air in my stove pipe is falling like cold air would.  All 21ft. of my metal chimney is outside, so I see plenty of opportunity for the air in the pipe to get cold.  Once I get enough hot air to push the cold air back up.  Even a warm bed of coals is enough to keep it working fine.  Someone with much more practical experience can shoot holes in this theory (and please do so), but thats my best explanation.


----------

